# Courting behaviour



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

Whats the courting' behaviour in cockatiels?

Henry keeps following Jax everywhere and keeps trying to stand on him, though we dont know if jax is a girl or a boy


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like Henry is trying to mount Jax to mate with him/her. If you could post a picture or describe Jax maybe we could help you tell the sex. One of my lone males, Sadie often sings and flirts with Blitz (another lone male) which annoys Blitz considerably. He will also try to mate with Blitz, but that usually just gets him bitten so he doesn't do that much anymore. lol

As far as courtship behaviour, a male cockatiel will sing and vocalize to impress a mate or a prospective mate while holding his wings slightly away from the body. From the back the wings take on a heart shaped appearance which is quite lovely to see, and the male will strut around this way (often to the point of chasing the hen!) lol

They will also hop, bob their heads, and bang their beaks on things (cage bars, cups, perches, etc.) to get a hen's attention. When the hen is interested in a male and decides she wants to mate, she will lower herself on the perch and raise her vent in the air while calling to him to mate with her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It sounds like Henry is very interested in Jax, so post a picture so we can try to help. Although I don't know because Fuzzy bangs on my shoulder and whistles to me all the time, I think he thinks I'm a cockatiel, even to the point of getting aggressive of the Hubby. Do you want them to mate?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Buddy will do this to Birdie, fully get his groove thing on, Sadly Birdie is never receptive of poor Buddys attempts at swooning and buddy is prompty told in teil language to **** off. haha! Funny animals.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Courtship behavior is singing, heart wings, and maybe a dance. Standing on the back is an attempt at full mating, which is going a lot farther than just courtship.


----------

